# Neversummer Proto HD vs. Cobra for all-mountain riding?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I would go with a 157 SL. My proto is all mountain freestyle feel but my SL had more float and was more damp but still really fun. They have great edge hold because of the contact points. I think the cobra is a little stiffer than both the proto and SL.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I would go with a 157 SL. My proto is all mountain freestyle feel but my SL had more float and was more damp but still really fun. They have great edge hold because of the contact points. I think the cobra is a little stiffer than both the proto and SL.


i only see the SL Split. i dont want split.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Where are you looking?


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Where are you looking?


the NS website.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

They don't make the SL anymore. I think it's called the snow trooper now.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow! didn't realize they changed the name. Looks like snow trooper is the SL but upgraded. What style of riding do you perfer? just carving and riding groomers? charging? butters? tricks?


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Wow! didn't realize they changed the name. Looks like snow trooper is the SL but upgraded. What style of riding do you perfer? just carving and riding groomers? charging? butters? tricks?


virtually no tricks, park or butter. mainly just cruising, carving, and hopefully some powder/glades once in awhile.


----------



## flow-boarder (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd say anything from a 158 to 162 would be best for your height/weight but it comes down to personal preference whether you like it slightly shorter or slightly longer. 

Can't really say which of these two is better having never ridden either of them but from what I've read the Cobra is probably slightly better in powder (for when you get it) and the proto's a bit better at some of the freestyle stuff - but still good as an all mountain board too. 

As per Mystery2many snowtrooper also an option. Though I don't see a 157 in the snowtrooper. There is a 159 though which I think would be a better size for you. 

With the Cobra either the 158 or 161 would be fine depending on your preference and with the Proto the 157 or 160 - definitely the 157 if you did a bit of freestyle but it sounds like that's not your thing.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Stay clear of the Proto then. The cobra or snow trooper actually sounds right up your alley. I would refine my choice between them two.



Not to go against previous advice about size but just a different opinion. I'm also 5'11" 195 and I rode the SL 157 on the east coast. Thats a really strong board and it ripped and I also took it to Colorado and got to ride 13" powder days and it was a dream. I personally think you'll lose more than you'll gain from going any bigger. Might gain more float but you'll lose some agility and manueverability in the trees. This is just my opinion of course.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Definitely check out the Rome Agent Rocker. I have both the proto HD and the agent rocker. 

The Proto is much softer than the Agent, with what you are describing it sounds perfect for what you are looking to do on the hill. It can still hold it's own in the park, but with a setback stance and directional flex, it makes it better for all mountain riding. 

Agent Rocker or Snowtrooper would be your two best bets.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Stay clear of the Proto then. The cobra or snow trooper actually sounds right up your alley. I would refine my choice between them two.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to go against previous advice about size but just a different opinion. I'm also 5'11" 195 and I rode the SL 157 on the east coast. Thats a really strong board and it ripped and I also took it to Colorado and got to ride 13" powder days and it was a dream. I personally think you'll lose more than you'll gain from going any bigger. Might gain more float but you'll lose some agility and manueverability in the trees. This is just my opinion of course.


i feel SO dumb buying the 161 NS Legacy now. i bought it last year and had size 12 boots. bought new boots this year in a size 10.5.


ugh.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

njfastlfie said:


> i feel SO dumb buying the 161 NS Legacy now. i bought it last year and had size 12 boots. bought new boots this year in a size 10.5.
> 
> 
> ugh.



Sucks when that happens! I bought a size 11 last year in a Ride boot, because they were so narrow. And plus I am in FL and theres not a whole lot of boots to try on. This year i fit into a 9.5 Thirty-two, and they are way more comfortable.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

In my opinion boots are the hardest to find and most important piece of equipment when it comes to gear. You can have the best board, bindings, goggles and shells but if the boots don't fit right your entire experience suffers.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

alxmlr789 said:


> Definitely check out the Rome Agent Rocker. I have both the proto HD and the agent rocker.
> 
> The Proto is much softer than the Agent, with what you are describing it sounds perfect for what you are looking to do on the hill. It can still hold it's own in the park, but with a setback stance and directional flex, it makes it better for all mountain riding.
> 
> Agent Rocker or Snowtrooper would be your two best bets.


im confused. seems you are saying the proto would be perfect but then tell me the snowtrooper would be my best bet.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> In my opinion boots are the hardest to find and most important piece of equipment when it comes to gear. You can have the best board, bindings, goggles and shells but if the boots don't fit right your entire experience suffers.


point being that i probably never needed a wide board to begin with. racking my brain trying to figure out why i went that route. 

hopefully ill be able to unload it for a nice chunk of change and pick up something more suitable for not too much more. 

it really seems, judging from their site that the Cobra or Snowtrooper is my best bet.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I sold my SL on craigslist for $360 the day after I posted it.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry, I worded that incorrectly. 

I meant the agent rocker would be perfect for you, not the proto. I think the proto would be too soft for what you are describing.

The snow trooper and agent rocker have very similar profiles. Those would be your best bet.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> virtually no tricks, park or butter. mainly just cruising, carving, and hopefully some powder/glades once in awhile.


I was going to say, Proto if park; Cobra if no park.

So Cobra.

It's a nice board. It's really nice for carving and fantastic edge to edge. The damn thing is super agile.

Problem is speed and chop... not very stable when fast (ie some chatter and you tend to get bounced about quite a bit) unless you're in a perfectly groomed trail or perfect untracked pow. It floats ok, nothing extraordinary, but good enough to have fun in fresh. 

Oh also the top sheet is suuuuuper grippy. To the point that i'm thinking of getting 3M Carbon vinyl to put on my other boards instead of a stomp pad.

For your weight and wht you described... 161cm.

Also, almost any binding works. I've used mine with 4 different bindings and they were all nice.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

F1EA said:


> I was going to say, Proto if park; Cobra if no park.
> 
> So Cobra.
> 
> ...


THIS is the response i was looking for. thank you. and thanks to the others as well but i really want to stick with NS, i am just a fanboy at this point (silly i know). 

anyway, the cobra is sick. i really like it and it seems perfect for what i want. 

do you know much about the snowtrooper? that is what i am cross shopping now.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I sold my SL on craigslist for $360 the day after I posted it.


was it used? probably easier for you since you're in CO, i am in NY. i still think i should unload it easily. 

i listed it at $350 and only rode it about 5x. wonder if i should up the price.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I was in Georgia at the time!!!! So glad I was able to get out of there. It was definitely used. Had about 30-40 days on it. NS boards are tough as hell though. Tuned the edges, gave it a hot wax and cleaned the binding marks the best I could. Most people shoot for $400 so they can talk down to $360-$350


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

F1EA said:


> I was going to say, Proto if park; Cobra if no park.
> 
> So Cobra.
> 
> ...



any reason to NOT get the 2013/14 Cobra for $100 cheaper?

Never Summer Cobra Snowboard 2014 | evo outlet


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

njfastlfie said:


> THIS is the response i was looking for. thank you. and thanks to the others as well but i really want to stick with NS, i am just a fanboy at this point (silly i know).
> 
> anyway, the cobra is sick. i really like it and it seems perfect for what i want.
> 
> do you know much about the snowtrooper? that is what i am cross shopping now.


Nothing wrong with being a NS Fanboy, they make great boards and the Carbonium series is just awesome. 

I have never ridden the cobra nor do i know much about it, but the SL/Snowtrooper is an awesome all mountain stick. I loved the one I demoed, not to mention the graphics on the new Snowtrooper and pretty awesome as well.



njfastlfie said:


> was it used? probably easier for you since you're in CO, i am in NY. i still think i should unload it easily.
> 
> i listed it at $350 and only rode it about 5x. wonder if i should up the price.


I would say you can get more for it. Seems like NS doesn't make a ton of baords and when they sell out, they sell out. Reach higher especially on Craigslist to get rid of the lowballers. I will be listing my Proto HD for more than 350 after my trip this year.


----------



## RustyOregon (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm 6'3, 240lbs and ride a NS Cobra 163W. It's a great all mountain board if you're not in the park all the time or riding ice. Too bad the PNW is lacking quality snow, but I rather enjoyed how well the Cobra excelled in chop and unfavorable conditions. Super fun in powder and soft snow, easy to turn in the trees, yet, as stated before, it's not as stable as other boards I've owned at high speeds. Not a board I would recommend if conditions are mostly icy.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> do you know much about the snowtrooper? that is what i am cross shopping now.


Not really. But people are liking the extended camber profile; i guess it would add a bit of aggressiveness compared to the Cobra, which i would like. Not sure what it would do to turn initiation and float though.....

At that point, i would probably be considering the Ride Berzerker as well.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> any reason to NOT get the 2013/14 Cobra for $100 cheaper?
> 
> Never Summer Cobra Snowboard 2014 | evo outlet


No reason at all. Same board this year (and next).




F1EA said:


> Not really. But people are liking the extended camber profile; i guess it would add a bit of aggressiveness compared to the Cobra, which i would like. Not sure what it would do to turn initiation and float though.....
> 
> At that point, i would probably be considering the Ride Berzerker as well.


Snow trooper is the SL replacement and as you say has a new extended camber profile but I think it's probably still on the more mellow SL all mountain cruiser side of things. I haven't ridden one yet so can't comment with any authority. I do own last year's SL though and enjoy cruising around on it as a daily driver type board. If I remember rightly the Cobra was designed to be a more pow friendly version of the Heritage or SL (can't remember which...)...there's a ton of early reviews on here that give you great info on what to expect. Do a search OP...


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> No reason at all. Same board this year (and next).
> 
> 
> 
> ...OP...


Actually they stiffen up the Cobra slightly for next year, it is a "freeride" mountain board now. Its in the catalog unless something changes in production


----------

